# vBookie Event Schedule & Requests Thread



## Ceremony

Hello.

This is a thread with a list of the sports which are covered here, and in which you can ask for certain events to be made. 

Any sponsors can make vbookie events. If you want to start making events for a certain sport regularly, let me know and I'll add you to the list. 

*Sports/league covered currently:*

*NFL:* Kane One and HuHitsU (Thursday Nights)

*MLB:* Kane One (Fridays and Saturdays)

*NBA/basketball:* HuHitsU

*Horse racing:* GKJ

*European football:* Ceremony (football leagues are generally English/Scottish league and Cup games, UEFA Champions League and Europa League games, along with international friendlies and the World Cup/European Championships when happening), HuHitsU (miscellaneous other things)

*Tennis: * Ceremony (Grand Slam events, others on request), HuHitsU (miscellaneous other things)

*Snooker:* Ceremony (I think I'm the only one who cares, and I do the Masters/World Championship/UK Championship events since they're on TV)

*MMA:* Cyris

*Other:* I do occasional athletics events.

That's all of the events I can think of that are covered for now. Again, if you want anything made, post in here.


----------



## kihei

I just noticed that you are taking bets on the men's final at Indian Wells until tomorrow. I believe that the match is today, following the women's final, unless you know something that I missed. I think it is supposed to start around 5:00 pm Ontario time.


----------



## Ceremony

Thanks for the catch - I made it after midnight and forgot to change the day.


----------



## ADifferentTim

I'm gonna soak my feet just to get the feel of doing a vBookie Event.


----------



## kihei

Tennis match ups have been fun so far. Keep 'em coming, please.


----------



## iFishyHD

Any sponsors wanna cover the world Lacrosse championships? I know its a little late, but anybody interested?


----------



## Ceremony

I don't even know where I'd find lacrosse odds. Oddschecker doesn't have anything for a world championship...


----------



## ottawa

What are the next sporting events...I guess july is a rather quiet month in sports. Golf is a good event


----------



## ottawa

Some baseball would be cool if possible


----------



## ottawa

How come my vCash hasn't reset to 50? its been at 0 forever lol


----------



## Ceremony

vCash is reset when a new event is made. How long has it been at 0? Last event made was on Saturday so it should have went up then.


----------



## GKJ

It's at 50 now since there's new events.


----------



## kihei

Would it be possible to get some bets on the Canadian Open which is now underway in Toronto and Montreal? Both women's and men's sides are very competitive. Pretty please and thank you.


----------



## Ceremony

kihei said:


> Would it be possible to get some bets on the Canadian Open which is now underway in Toronto and Montreal? Both women's and men's sides are very competitive. Pretty please and thank you.




Tennis?


----------



## ottawa

Ceremony said:


> Tennis?




Yep, Tennis.


----------



## Kane One

I'm going to resume creating MLB vBookies, but only for Friday and Saturday games.


----------



## ChickenBurrito

EPL starts tomorrow, anyone making the bets for the games?


----------



## Ceremony

I am currently unable to make events so if anyone wants to take up football, have at it.


----------



## Jumptheshark

Ceremony said:


> I am currently unable to make events so if anyone wants to take up football, have at it.




I will take over


----------



## Virtanen18

Thank you, jumptheshark!


----------



## Ceremony

Right, I'm back with football. English Premier League, Scottish Premiership (and the sellout **** doing Rangers/Hearts/Hibs in the Championship) & cup matches for both countries, as well as all Champions League matches (but not the qualifying rounds) and Europa League matches featuring teams I've heard of.

These aside, if anyone wants any other matches or teams or leagues whatever on a regular basis, let me know and I'll start including them.


----------



## HuHitsU

I've been out the past week or so, but I'll start posting again this week.


----------



## Ceremony

There will be US Open tennis events made tomorrow. Promise.


----------



## ChickenBurrito

College football anyone?


----------



## HuHitsU

Yep. I will be posting college football. Sticking with the well known teams / top 25. Will post this weekend's games tomorrow.


----------



## Scouter

Why aren't there MLB bets anymore?


----------



## Ceremony

Kane One's your guy to go to for that. I'll get in touch with him and see what's happening.


----------



## Scouter

Is it possible to have CFL games?


----------



## Kane One

I'm going to do all MLB playoff games. I don't see the point in doing regular season games when very few people bet on them.


----------



## Scouter

^ Well it would be nice if you could do a couple, if not I understand.


----------



## Virtanen18

Yeah, I always bet on MLB. A few games a night would be alright.


----------



## Scouter

Bundesliga matches would be nice, thanks.


----------



## Kane One

Scouter said:


> ^ Well it would be nice if you could do a couple, if not I understand.






SANTArelli25 said:


> Yeah, I always bet on MLB. A few games a night would be alright.




I put up 5 vBookies for tonight.


----------



## Virtanen18

Kane One said:


> I put up 5 vBookies for tonight.



And for the first time in ages, I'm out all day. **** lol

Oh there's more for tomorrow. Yaaassss


----------



## Scouter

Is there going to be nothing to bet on for tomorrow?


----------



## HuHitsU

NFL is the main Sunday event and that's Kane's baby.

If nothing is posted between now and tomorrow, I'll put up the Sunday night game which should be a good one.


----------



## Kane One

HuHitsU said:


> NFL is the main Sunday event and that's Kane's baby.
> 
> If nothing is posted between now and tomorrow, I'll put up the Sunday night game which should be a good one.




Just posted them now. Thank you for the backup.


----------



## Buffaloed

Sponsors who regularly post vbookie events will be rewarded for their efforts by having their sponsorship extended by one year.


----------



## Ceremony

Buffaloed said:


> Sponsors who regularly post vbookie events will be rewarded for their efforts by having their sponsorship extended by one year.




I could have done with this before I became a mod


----------



## Scouter

More college football please.


----------



## HuHitsU

Now that the reset is done, I will be posting more college football games next week.


----------



## Virtanen18

Why do you reset? Kinda defeats the purpose.


----------



## HuHitsU

_I_ don't perform the reset, but I don't see an issue with it being done once a year.


----------



## Virtanen18

Don't see the point in building it up then, just to lose it in the end.


----------



## Kane One

SANTArelli25 said:


> Don't see the point in building it up then, just to lose it in the end.




You would end up with a bunch of people with 2935395209 vCash if it isn't reset. Also, it's a lot more fun having to work your way back up instead of just having a **** load of vCash forever.


----------



## Virtanen18

If I ever got that high, I'd be betting huge. If I stayed that high, oh well I'm just that good.


----------



## Ceremony

I always figured the reset was because people having high numbers could upset the server or something I agree that it's a bit rubbish on people who built their vCash up over a season.


----------



## ottawa

Maybe extend the reset to every 1.5 years or 2 years instead of once a year...

I don't really care, I'm usually at 50 so the reset helps me.


----------



## YoungSinatra

NBA regular season gonna be posted?


----------



## Ceremony

YoungSinatra said:


> NBA regular season gonna be posted?




I don't know if any regular makers follow the NBA (I doubt it), but you're a sponsor, you can make some events if you want.


----------



## kihei

World Tour Finals in tennis reach the semis tomorrow. Bets would be nice the rest of the way.


----------



## Ceremony

I had meant to add tournament winner events for that before it started but I hadn't really been following it. I'll add semis & stuff tonight when I put the new football games up.


----------



## Gord

any chance of having this weekends CFL games?


----------



## HuHitsU

Gord said:


> any chance of having this weekends CFL games?




I'll try to post the games sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Lurked4Yearz

Will there be an event for the Man U match today?


----------



## HuHitsU

Lurked4Yearz said:


> Will there be an event for the Man U match today?




Not much time but I got it posted.


----------



## kihei

Oregon/Ohio State? Fairly mammoth game.


----------



## Kane One

kihei said:


> Oregon/Ohio State? Fairly mammoth game.




Got it.


----------



## Lurked4Yearz

Some big football matches this week:

-Liverpool vs Chelsea Jan 20
-Athletico Madrid vs Barcelona Jan 21


----------



## Kane One

For those of you interested, I'll be doing March Madness vBookies in the MLB and March Madness vBookies sub-forum.

I may miss a day or two because I'm not into basketball at any level.


----------



## kihei

Indian Wells, the first major tennis tournament of the spring, is just getting started. Both women and men participate. Some wagers would be nice for us tennis fans. Please, please, huh, huh.


----------



## Ceremony

If nobody else wants to claim them I'll try and put some up at the weekend.


----------



## Ceremony

Okay, Indian Wells - I'll make some tomorrow morning when the order of play is sorted on the William Hill website.


----------



## Ar-too

Any chance on us getting to bet whether Jonjo Shelvey scores for Swansea, Liverpool, or both today?


----------



## Ceremony

Ar-too said:


> Any chance on us getting to bet whether Jonjo Shelvey scores for Swansea, Liverpool, or both today?




I added Shelvey goalscorer odds to the Swansea/Liverpool event.


----------



## rangerssharks414

I've never done the vCash thing, but I might want to give it a shot.

Can you add the play-in games for the NCAA Tournament? They start in about four hours.

Hampton (+9) vs. Manhattan in Dayton, OH
BYU (-3) vs. Mississippi in Dayton, OH

I can't find payouts anywhere.


----------



## Ceremony

I... don't even know what sport that is. 

If you want to make vBookie events, you have to become a sponsor. Once you've got odds for something, making the events is easy enough.


----------



## rangerssharks414

Ceremony said:


> I... don't even know what sport that is.
> 
> If you want to make vBookie events, you have to become a sponsor. Once you've got odds for something, making the events is easy enough.




My bad. I didn't know that. It's college basketball.


----------



## Lurked4Yearz

rangerssharks414 said:


> I've never done the vCash thing, but I might want to give it a shot.
> 
> Can you add the play-in games for the NCAA Tournament? They start in about four hours.
> 
> Hampton (+9) vs. Manhattan in Dayton, OH
> BYU (-3) vs. Mississippi in Dayton, OH
> 
> I can't find payouts anywhere.




Taking care of it.


----------



## Ceremony

I'm not going to be able to make events for the tennis tomorrow, if anyone wants to make some they can go ahead.


----------



## kihei

Ceremony said:


> I'm not going to be able to make events for the tennis tomorrow, if anyone wants to make some they can go ahead.



Just a mention that the Lopez/Cuevas wagers from earlier in the week haven't yet been settled.


----------



## Ceremony

Whoops, thanks.

I'll get matches up for the weekend too to finish the tournament, I've not been able to be on at my usual time for making them the past few days so that's why there's not been any.


----------



## Lurked4Yearz

I will not be posting any basketball (NBA or NCAA) until Thursday's Sweet Sixteen matches.


----------



## Lurked4Yearz

This afternoon I will be posting the NBA matches involving the 4 teams looking to clinch playoff spots.


----------



## kihei

Two words: French Open. Any chance? (That was four words)


----------



## Ceremony

Yes, I'm going to do them from next week. If I'd realised when it started I would have had tournament winner bets up, so sorry for that.


----------



## LaxSabre

No NBA Finals ones? Finals - Cleveland vs Golden State - start on Thursday.


----------



## Virtanen18

LaxSabre said:


> No NBA Finals ones? Finals - Cleveland vs Golden State - start on Thursday.



Anything?


----------



## Ceremony

I don't know what happened to Lurked4Years but I will put one for Game 1 up now.


----------



## LaxSabre

Any chance of having Womens World Cup (soccer) ones? especially now that they are in the knockout stages.


----------



## stymie

Canadian Football League please.


----------



## stymie

Thank you HuHitsU.


----------



## LaxSabre

LaxSabre said:


> Any chance of having Womens World Cup (soccer) ones? especially now that they are in the knockout stages.




Any chance of having ones for the semifinals? 
United States vs Germany (Tuesday - 7:00 pm ET) and England vs Japan (Wednesday - 7:00 pm ET). 
Go United States! Go Japan!

Thanks for putting up the CFL ones! had two winners there!


----------



## Ceremony

Anyone who wants to do women's football is free to.


----------



## Deen

*Request - ufc 189*

Can someone put up a few of the fights to wager on please?


----------



## HuHitsU

Deen said:


> Can someone put up a few of the fights to wager on please?




Will post tomorrow.


----------



## Virtanen18

UFC 190 gonna go up so I can drop all my vCash on Ronda?


----------



## LaxSabre

Soccer/Football - German Super Cup Final - Bayern Munich vs VfL Wolfsburg - August 1 - 2:30 pm ET.
Soccer/Football - French Super Cup Final - Lyon vs Paris Saint-Germain - August 1 - 3:00 pm ET.
Soccer/Football - FA Community Shield - Chelsea vs Arsenal - August 2 - 10:00 am ET.

Rugby - Pacific Nations Cup - Tonga vs. Japan - August 3 - 2:00 pm ET.
Rugby - Pacific Nations Cup - United States vs Canada - August 3 - 5:00 pm ET.
Rugby - Pacific Nations Cup - Fiji vs Samoa - August 3 - 8:00 pm ET.
(I may be wrong on the times - all three matches will be played at Swangard Stadium, Burnaby, British Columbia, Canada.)


----------



## Siamese Dream

LaxSabre said:


> Soccer/Football - German Super Cup Final - Bayern Munich vs VfL Wolfsburg - August 1 - 2:30 pm ET.
> Soccer/Football - French Super Cup Final - Lyon vs Paris Saint-Germain - August 1 - 3:00 pm ET.
> Soccer/Football - FA Community Shield - Chelsea vs Arsenal - August 2 - 10:00 am ET.
> 
> Rugby - Pacific Nations Cup - Tonga vs. Japan - August 3 - 2:00 pm ET.
> Rugby - Pacific Nations Cup - United States vs Canada - August 3 - 5:00 pm ET.
> Rugby - Pacific Nations Cup - Fiji vs Samoa - August 3 - 8:00 pm ET.
> (I may be wrong on the times - all three matches will be played at Swangard Stadium, Burnaby, British Columbia, Canada.)




I'll put those rugby ones up for you tomorrow. I was actually considering doing the PNC games when I put up the Rugby Championship ones last week. 

I expect Ceremony will be on later tonight to do the Community Shield one


----------



## 1989

Is anyone doing UFC190? It's already 6pm on the East Coast.


----------



## Siamese Dream

I'm really sorry but I haven't been able to find any odds for the PNC on any major betting websites


----------



## LaxSabre

Dustin Peener said:


> I'm really sorry but I haven't been able to find any odds for the PNC on any major betting websites




Sigh - thats ok - thanks for trying. Looking forward to placing a bet on the Rugby Championship matches on Saturday. 

If anyway wants to watch the Pacific Nations Cup matches today - all three matches will be LIVE on ESPN3.com in the United States.
TSN in Canada will have the first two matches - Tonga vs Japan at 2:00 pm ET - United States vs Canada at 5:00 pm ET.
The third match - Fiji vs Samoa which is being played at 8:00 pm ET - will be taped delayed on TSN2 in Canada and shown at 11:00 pm ET.


----------



## SoupyFIN

Now that the British soccerball is coming back, I won't be doing anymore Veikkausliiga events.

However, as the Superpesis events have been fairly popular and the regular season is coming to an end soon, I'll continue doing those. Though I might miss a few events this Sunday and Monday, as I'm going to be busy helping with my sister's wedding during the weekend.


----------



## LaxSabre

SoupyFIN said:


> Now that the British soccerball is coming back, I won't be doing anymore Veikkausliiga events.
> However, as the Superpesis events have been fairly popular and the regular season is coming to an end soon, I'll continue doing those.




Bummer - I enjoyed picking Veikkausliiga matches. Even followed along on a couple of "matchdays" (where there was three-four matches happening at the same time) via Flashscore.com to see if my bets got me some VCash. Unfortunately it was mainly no I didn't win VCash - especially that one day where I lost two bets with goals happening late in the match - one of those with a goal in the 92th minute - SIGH! Heck, last Wednesday, even though there wasn't a bet riding on it - I followed along via Flashscore.com - HJK's UEFA Champions League Third Round-Second Leg match. It was a wild high-scoring match which was unfortunately was a loss for our Finnish club - thus eliminating them - SIGH! 

Thats ok that there will be no more Finnish Footie - we will have enough football props on here to pick from - England/Scotland and hopefully some Germany/Spain and maybe get someone to do a few MLS matches too. 

As for the Superpesis - I'll still bet $100 on the underdogs each time and hopefully I'll get lucky and get one right - LOL! 

Well thanks for doing the Veikkausliiga - hopefully you will be back doing them next year.


----------



## LaxSabre

We going to have the chance to bet on individual matches at the US Open like we did for Wimbledon?


----------



## kihei

US Open bets, please. 

(still digesting the Orwell review by the way)


----------



## Ceremony

Hmm.

I'm not sure when start times are finally set for these matches - the default for Tuesday's start times for instance is set at 11AM ET. If they're set relatively early in the day my time then I don't know how many events I'll be able to make on various days with work and stuff - so anyone who wants to make events for the tournament is free to do as many as they want. I'll make some for today and should be able to do tomorrow's too. Beyond that, no idea. We'll see what happens or if I'm able to figure out a more efficient (ie: convenient) means of making them.


----------



## LaxSabre

The schedule for the next day is usually up sometime the previous evening - heres a link to Tuesdays Schedule Of Play - http://www.usopen.org/en_US/scores/schedule/schedule8.html

As for deadlines - I go with 11:00 am ET for all matches that are scheduled to take place in the morning/afternoon.
7:00 pm ET for all matches that are scheduled to take place in the evening.


----------



## LaxSabre

No more US Open Tennis? 

Figured we would have more college football ones too.


----------



## Lurked4Yearz

LaxSabre said:


> No more US Open Tennis?
> 
> Figured we would have more college football ones too.




I will be able to restart posting regularly this week, including NCAA football.

On another note, when is the reset?


----------



## LaxSabre

Lurked4Yearz said:


> I will be able to restart posting regularly this week, including NCAA football.
> On another note, when is the reset?




Cool about more NCAA Football. Figure every NFL game is on here right?
Whats this reset? We all don't revert to 500 VCash when hockey season starts do we? If so thats a bummer.

(I didn't start doing this VCash until January or so - I missed out on the NFL regular season and the first four months of the NHL season.)


----------



## Virtanen18

LaxSabre said:


> Cool about more NCAA Football. Figure every NFL game is on here right?
> Whats this reset? We all don't revert to 500 VCash when hockey season starts do we? If so thats a bummer.
> 
> (I didn't start doing this VCash until January or so - I missed out on the NFL regular season and the first four months of the NHL season.)



I don't know what the reset is, but yeah, at some point, everyone will reset to 500. Lame.


----------



## Lurked4Yearz

I will be posting more Top 25 NCAAF games tomorrow.


----------



## MiamiScreamingEagles

There will not be a vBookie reset in the immediate future and no plans for the balance of this year. That has been verified.


----------



## kihei

Could we please get a wager for the US Open final tomorrow between Djokovic and Federer?


----------



## Ceremony

Alrighty then


----------



## LaxSabre

Any Sunday and/or Monday NFL Games? 

Sigh - no Premier League games this week - well at least today. Would have done excellent - had them all right including picking the Watford/Southampton draw.


----------



## LaxSabre

UEFA Champions League Group Stage starts on Tuesday - any chance we can bet on a couple of the matches?
Go Barcelona! Go Manchester United!

Thanks for putting up the NFL Games - did pretty well - went 4 of 5 - darn Giants choking! run the damn ball!


----------



## Lurked4Yearz

LaxSabre said:


> UEFA Champions League Group Stage starts on Tuesday - any chance we can bet on a couple of the matches?
> Go Barcelona! Go Manchester United!
> 
> Thanks for putting up the NFL Games - did pretty well - went 4 of 5 - darn Giants choking! run the damn ball!




Ceremony usually does soccer. I'll post the major games (Real, Man U, PSG) in a couple of hours, and do tomorrow's matches as well.


----------



## LaxSabre

I see we have some La Liga and Bundesliga matches up this weekend - any chance we can bet on the two major Premier League matches that take place on Sunday. 
Liverpool vs Everton and Manchester United vs Arsenal. Thanks in advance - LaxSabre.


----------



## Deen

UFC 192 is on tonight if anyone can post up some match ups.


----------



## LaxSabre

Major League Baseball Playoffs? We have the AL Wild Card tonight - Astros at Yankees and NL Wild Card on Wednesday night - Cubs at Pirates. 
I know we had MLB on here before as I bet on the Yankees last April.


----------



## Kane One

LaxSabre said:


> Major League Baseball Playoffs? We have the AL Wild Card tonight - Astros at Yankees and NL Wild Card on Wednesday night - Cubs at Pirates.
> I know we had MLB on here before as I bet on the Yankees last April.




Sorry about that. I'll post the rest of the playoffs.


----------



## LaxSabre

Kane One said:


> Sorry about that. I'll post the rest of the playoffs.




Thats ok that you waited until after the AL Wild Card was over to start posting the MLB playoffs - saved me at least $500!
This Yankees fan would have place some cash on them! 
Also glad the Everton and Manchester United soccer matches weren't up either last weekend - would have lost at least $1000 more.
So not posting those - saved me $1500! LOL!
Speaking of Everton and Manchester United - they play each other when the Premier League resumes on Saturday, October 17.
As a fan of both teams - guess I bet on a draw or not place a bet at all. 

Speaking of soccer - a big United States vs Mexico match on Saturday - winner goes to the 2017 Confederations Cup. 
Hopefully we can bet on that one. (Wonder what the odds are of the match ending 2-0 in favor of the United States? LOL! 
Hey that could be one of the choices with them being - United States Win - Mexico Win - Draw - United States wins 2-0.)


----------



## Kane One

Sorry about not posting NFL and MLB games. I've been pissed the hell off about the Mets game last night and too busy flipping out.


----------



## Janks

Request for Jays/Royals game tonight. Please and thank you <3


----------



## LaxSabre

Request - Grey Cup Final - Ottawa vs Edmonton - Sunday, November 29 - 6:30 pm ET - TSN and ESPN2. 

Since we did have games early this season here - we should have the final. Even though they defeated my Hamilton Tiger-Cats last week - rooting for Ottawa Redblacks to win.


----------



## LaxSabre

No Sunday NFL games this week? Well probably for the better - the way I've been picking - I'll be zero VCash at the end of the day.


----------



## Kane One

LaxSabre said:


> No Sunday NFL games this week? Well probably for the better - the way I've been picking - I'll be zero VCash at the end of the day.




Sorry about that; I was busy. I'll post the SNF game.


----------



## HuHitsU

Unable to post Thursday's NFL game.


----------



## kihei

Australian Open tennis bets, please


----------



## kihei

The Australian Open is heating up. The Australian Open is heating up. The Australian Open is heating up. The Australian Open is heating up. The Australian Open is heating up. The Australian Open is heating up. The Australian Open is heating up. The Australian Open is heating up. The Australian Open is heating up. The Australian Open is heating up. The Australian Open is heating up. The Australian Open is heating up. The Australian Open is heating up. The Australian Open is heating up. The Australian Open is heating up. 

* No chance, eh?*


----------



## Lurked4Yearz

kihei said:


> The Australian Open is heating up. The Australian Open is heating up. The Australian Open is heating up. The Australian Open is heating up. The Australian Open is heating up. The Australian Open is heating up. The Australian Open is heating up. The Australian Open is heating up. The Australian Open is heating up. The Australian Open is heating up. The Australian Open is heating up. The Australian Open is heating up. The Australian Open is heating up. The Australian Open is heating up. The Australian Open is heating up.
> 
> * No chance, eh?*




Which matches do you want?


----------



## Voight

AFC & NFC Champ. Threads soon?


----------



## LaxSabre

Code:







Lurked4Yearz said:


> Which matches do you want?




Would be cool if the womens semifinals - mens semifinals - womens final - mens final are least up. 
(Would give us something to bet on while the NHL All-Star Break is going on.)

If you want to start early, there are these two mens quarterfinals which are being played later Tuesday night/Wednesday morning.
David Ferrer (ESP) [8] vs Andy Murray (GBR) [2] and Gael Monfils (FRA) [23] vs Milos Raonic (CAN) [13]
The Ferrer-Murray match is scheduled to not start before 10:30 pm ET and the Monfils-Raonic match is scheduled to not start before 3:30 am ET. 

Speaking of the NHL ASG - would be cool if there was a who (what division) will win the NHL ASG prop.


----------



## Lurked4Yearz

LaxSabre said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be cool if the womens semifinals - mens semifinals - womens final - mens final are least up.
> (Would give us something to bet on while the NHL All-Star Break is going on.)
> 
> If you want to start early, there are these two mens quarterfinals which are being played later Tuesday night/Wednesday morning.
> David Ferrer (ESP) [8] vs Andy Murray (GBR) [2] and Gael Monfils (FRA) [23] vs Milos Raonic (CAN) [13]
> The Ferrer-Murray match is scheduled to not start before 10:30 pm ET and the Monfils-Raonic match is scheduled to not start before 3:30 am ET.
> 
> Speaking of the NHL ASG - would be cool if there was a who (what division) will win the NHL ASG prop.




Quarters are up, will also post semis and final.

In future, you can hit me up by PM for weekly sports event that you'd like to see posted.


----------



## MiamiScreamingEagles

An administrative note: The NCAA Frozen Four (Division I Mens' Ice Hockey) championship winner will be created by Lurked4Yearz. The semis are April 7 and the title game is April 9.


----------



## kihei

French Open tennis, please.


----------



## LaxSabre

Memorial Cup? Maybe we can have props for the semifinal/championship final. Go London Knights!


----------



## LaxSabre

No Champions League Final? Atletico Madrid vs Real Madrid - 2:45 pm ET kickoff - Saturday, May 15 - LIVE on FOX.

Edit - LOL me twice - one for totally screwing up the date of the match - it was Saturday, May 28 and two - for editing this a month later.


----------



## HuHitsU

LaxSabre said:


> No Champions League Final? Atletico Madrid vs Real Madrid - 2:45 pm ET kickoff - Saturday, May 15 - LIVE on FOX.




Done.


----------



## LightningStrikes

No Euros (soccer)?


----------



## Lurked4Yearz

LightningStrikes said:


> No Euros (soccer)?




I got u fam


----------



## kihei

Wimbledon tennis, please.


----------



## Fenway

kihei said:


> Wimbledon tennis, please.




I will start adding Wimbleton shortly


----------



## Remington 700

Am I missing the Lesnar vs Hunt thread?


----------



## HuHitsU

Remington 700 said:


> Am I missing the Lesnar vs Hunt thread?




Coming up later today. I've been posting one fight per day in case the vPoor wanted to stash and build up cash.


----------



## Jumptheshark

I will go back doing the EPL th shortly


----------



## kihei

US Open starts tomorroow--could we please have some tennis bets during both the first and second week?


----------



## Fenway

kihei said:


> US Open starts tomorroow--could we please have some tennis bets during both the first and second week?




Noted


----------



## Fenway

If there is a tennis matchup you are interested in please PM me and I will try to post it if I can find the time. 

Men

http://www.sportbet.com/lines/tennis_atp

Women 

http://www.sportbet.com/lines/tennis_wta


----------



## kihei

Australian Open tennis, please.


----------



## kihei

Heating up Down Under. Round of 16 starting.



Good matches coming up this evening/morning:

A. Zverev/Nadal
Dimitrov/Gasquet
Thiem/Paire
Wozniacki/Konta

Good matches soon:

Federer/Nishikori
M. Zverev/Murray
Kerber/Vanderweghe
Cirstea/Muguruza


----------



## Lurked4Yearz

kihei said:


> Heating up Down Under. Round of 16 starting.
> 
> 
> 
> Good matches coming up this evening/morning:
> 
> A. Zverev/Nadal
> Dimitrov/Gasquet
> Thiem/Paire
> Wozniacki/Konta
> 
> Good matches soon:
> 
> Federer/Nishikori
> M. Zverev/Murray
> Kerber/Vanderweghe
> Cirstea/Muguruza




I gotchu fam


----------



## kihei

Nadal/Federer, please.


----------



## Jumptheshark

will be adding championship games how


----------



## kihei

The French Open tennis has reached the interesting stage:

Here's the women's quarterfinals:

Ostapenko
Wozniacki

Mladenovic
Bacsinszky

Svitolina
Halep

Garcia
Pliskova

----------------------------------------------------------------

Here's the men's quarterfinals:

Murray
Nishikori

Wawrinka
Cilic

Nadal
Carreno Busta

Thiem
Djokovic

Wagers would be nicel


----------



## Jumptheshark

I will be taking the summer off from creating games


----------



## Scouter

Some NCAA basketball please would be nice if possible, thanks.


----------



## Fenway

Scouter said:


> Some NCAA basketball please would be nice if possible, thanks.




It shall be done


----------



## Deen

UFC fights are always fun. This one has been a gonger though.


----------



## yahhockey

First off thanks for all you do with the Sportsbook. It has to truly be a labour of love given the time necessary to keep this place running.

Secondly not sure where the correct place to post this would be but for the Giants/Texans game the Texans -6 was paid out instead of the correct Giants +6. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Fenway

yahhockey said:


> First off thanks for all you do with the Sportsbook. It has to truly be a labour of love given the time necessary to keep this place running.
> 
> Secondly not sure where the correct place to post this would be but for the Giants/Texans game the Texans -6 was paid out instead of the correct Giants +6.
> 
> Keep up the good work!




We have a new bookie who is helping me - I will look at that game and manually correct


----------



## Fenway

Wrigley said:


> It would be nice for some Celtics and Lakers games to be posted. The Celtics are a Finals favorite and there's a lot of excitement about LeBron joining the Lakers. Even a dozen games combined this season would be great. Thanks for reading.




Noted


----------



## kihei

way more tennis bets would be nice


----------



## Michigan

kihei said:


> way more tennis bets would be nice



Can you please post the men's semis, men's finals, and women's finals from Wimbledon?


----------



## Scouter

More NBA please.


----------



## Fenway

Scouter said:


> More NBA please.




Our NBA bookie has been on vacation 

@StupidityKills


----------



## Rogue Leader

Fenway said:


> Our NBA bookie has been on vacation
> 
> @StupidityKills



You guys are doing an amazing job! Everything you do is just perfect the way it is. Thank you for helping me stay away from betting real money! Cheers and always all the best!!!


----------



## adsfan

Hawkman said:


> Can you please post the men's semis, men's finals, and women's finals from Wimbledon?




Same for the US Open!


----------

